# Egg-freezing technique (vitrification) 'is safe'



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

A method of storing human eggs which allows women to postpone motherhood is as safe as conventional IVF treatment, a Canadian research study suggests.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7458415.stm

Lizi.x

/links


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the link.

I really wish it had been this good a decade ago. I would definitely have had egg freezing then.


----------

